# Older McElroy fusion tool.



## PLUMBER DOBBINS (Oct 11, 2012)

*Help with Older McElroy fusion tool.*

A friend gave me this older fusion tool. Does anyone know the model # so I can order parts. Thank you.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Moved to the tool section for you.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Is that a manual crank for facing the pipe? What size pipe does it handle?

That seems like an oldie.


----------



## PLUMBER DOBBINS (Oct 11, 2012)

plbgbiz said:


> Is that a manual crank for facing the pipe? What size pipe does it handle?
> 
> That seems like an oldie.


Yes it is. I think it does up to either 11/2" or 2". Not sure though.


----------

